# Chicken Thigh Confit



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 27, 2021)

Gave Jeff's recipe a whirl.  Everything turned really good.  Made some collard greens with some of my Christmas ham and that cauliflower puree was really good.  This a good meal for a cold rainy day.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 27, 2021)

Man I bet that was delicious. Sure looks like it! I can eat my weight in greens


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 27, 2021)

Great first retirement cook


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 27, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Man I bet that was delicious. Sure looks like it! I can eat my weight in greens


Listened to you from last time and cooked them for longer this time.  Really good.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 27, 2021)

I amazed at how moist chicken skin can get crispy.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 27, 2021)

Looks great Brian. Both times I’ve done this the chicken skin was the crispiest I’ve had.


----------

